# Difference between 92A1 and 92FS



## Maddog19 (Jun 20, 2015)

I have been looking at both of these hand guns - pictures only - what is the difference between the two besides the price


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Besides the light rail on the frame? 92A1, 96A1 Have the rails.


----------



## Orange (Jun 4, 2015)

92A1 has dovetail front sight, FS does not.
92A1 has rounded trigger guard, FS is square

Good chart in this Beretta doc...
http://www.berettausa.com/assets/39/29/92FS_BORE.pdf


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The 92A1 has a recoil buffer in the frame - but it's really to increase frame longevity. In actual firing of 9mm ammo, you won't feel any difference.

It really boils down to whether or not you want a rail. 

I have prev owned two M9A1s and two 92A1s in the past. I prefer the standard 92FS - it balances better, IMO, without the rail. At the moment, I have two 92FS models and a 92FS Brigadier. I like the guns iwth no rail... Although, I will admit that I have an oder in for that new Wilson Beretta Tactical 92. I've been looking at pics for months now, and everytime someone posts up one that they bought, it has been tempting me. I can no longer resist


----------



## eagle1258 (Jul 23, 2015)

Shipwreck,

How does your Brigadier shoot in comparison to your 92 FS? I'm looking at buying a Brig on Armslist for ~$560. I own a 92 Compact thats very nice but kind of small for my hands, so I'd like a full size 92 maybe, possibly the .40 S&W version.

KSE



Shipwreck said:


> The 92A1 has a recoil buffer in the frame - but it's really to increase frame longevity. In actual firing of 9mm ammo, you won't feel any difference.
> 
> It really boils down to whether or not you want a rail.
> 
> I have prev owned two M9A1s and two 92A1s in the past. I prefer the standard 92FS - it balances better, IMO, without the rail. At the moment, I have two 92FS models and a 92FS Brigadier. I like the guns iwth no rail... Although, I will admit that I have an oder in for that new Wilson Beretta Tactical 92. I've been looking at pics for months now, and everytime someone posts up one that they bought, it has been tempting me. I can no longer resist


----------

